# Big O producing again.



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautifull day for some hybrids. Water temps ranged from 37 on the main river to 41 in the creeks. River was rough due to the wind. Got on the water around 3:00 fished a couple creeks producing some large buffalo and gar and white bass. Moved a couple times and finally found them with an hour of daylight left. First hookup was on a gizzard grey flitter and turned out to be my personal best hybrid weighing in at 14 lbs and 28". The pictures dont do her justice as i was by myself and only had my phone to take pics with. She was huge!!! Look how small the flitterbait looks in comparison. Managed 4 other hybrids in the 6-8 lb class and then I ran outta daylight. Awesome day on the water!!!


















y















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Mosey!!!


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Great Fish! What pool are you fishing?


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Grafton said:


> Great Fish! What pool are you fishing?


Markland pool. Just below meldahl dam


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!
Now That's the way to tuff-it-out!
Envy


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats a great section of river. I used to fish up there alot but I sold my boat a few years back so I dont get out on the Big O anymore... I mainly fish out of my canoe now so I only get them when they run up the little miami river. I also got my personal best this year at 28 inches but I never got a weight on it. I really think the hybrid population is taking off in Markland.


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Grafton said:


> Thats a great section of river. I used to fish up there alot but I sold my boat a few years back so I dont get out on the Big O anymore... I mainly fish out of my canoe now so I only get them when they run up the little miami river. I also got my personal best this year at 28 inches but I never got a weight on it. I really think the hybrid population is taking off in Markland.


I agree. Also I rarely catch a hybrid under 5lbs. Im not complaining by any means.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice catches! And your killing me, this is my favorite time of the year to fish but this year I have had to slow it down but next year I am sure will cross paths a few times. If you see someone in a 18' Weld-craft jetboat up there with ya say hi.


----------

